# Could I Please have my account deleted



## Enak (Aug 26, 2009)

To the moderator or admin,

I have no problem with this site I just need to lay low indefinitely. So could I please have my account deleted?

Thank You


----------



## sogbunn (Aug 26, 2009)

talk to fdd2blk


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 26, 2009)

Why waste a mods time you have 3 post's.
None of witch have any incriminating info.
Just leave. No big deal.


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 28, 2009)

pm fdd2blk and tell him to fuck off,3 times...GUARANTEE deleted account,or potroast,chiceh, basically any mod.I asked a mod to delete my account but he said it didnt work like that.GLad i didnt now.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 28, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> pm fdd2blk and tell him to fuck off,3 times...GUARANTEE deleted account,or potroast,chiceh, basically any mod.I asked a mod to delete my account but he said it didnt work like that.GLad i didnt now.



lol thats a funny way to get it deleted, only one i can think of that would actually work lol

dude just dont post anything like your address and your face and anything about illegal activities you might partake in and its no big deal. a little discretion goes a long way


----------



## thechoroid (Aug 28, 2009)

You're just increasing attention to yourself. i'd go with just do nothing. Althoug We'd all like you to try what purpdaddy reccommended you do, just for the fun of it. Tell us how and when you plan to do so!


----------



## Shanti Baba (Aug 28, 2009)

If this site was here to help and look out for there members there would be no problem with what you ask. After reading lots of posts here I realize this site in no way cares for the members even a tiny bit. (well they seem ok for some southern members?) If you go to every grow site or any sites for that matter hands down there is not even one with staff or owner even close as bad as this one. Manly GREAT members here lots of help from members non from the police staff. I could easly be banned here for just this post? If youd dont see me around here youll know why. (if you want to stay dont ever say anything about ths staff but mainly if its true) Hari OM


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 28, 2009)

Shanti Baba said:


> If this site was here to help and look out for there members there would be no problem with what you ask. After reading lots of posts here I realize this site in no way cares for the members even a tiny bit. (well they seem ok for some southern members?) If you go to every grow site or any sites for that matter hands down there is not even one with staff or owner even close as bad as this one. Manly GREAT members here lots of help from members non from the police staff. I could easly be banned here for just this post? If youd dont see me around here youll know why. (if you want to stay dont ever say anything about ths staff but mainly if its true) Hari OM


I know man ive been to other sites too but theres no other like RIU.
I learned how to grow the thing i love the most here at riu..I love helpin the newb that dont really know and want to get started with hydro


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 28, 2009)

I am paranoid please delete my account.


----------



## brokeandwise (Sep 7, 2009)

These requests are 2 funny


----------



## Woomeister (Sep 7, 2009)

Theres no point having you account deleted because all your info has already been sold and they are going to be knocking on your door soon...be afraid, very afraid. They WILL find you, say goodbye to your loved ones and throw away your Pc if you want to have any chance at all. Sorry, but you had to know.


----------



## Clownshoes (Sep 7, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> Theres no point having you account deleted because all your info has already been sold and they are going to be knocking on your door soon...be afraid, very afraid. They WILL find you, say goodbye to your loved ones and throw away your Pc if you want to have any chance at all. Sorry, but you had to know.


Yea hes right, and you need to RUN and just keep running..


----------



## cph (Sep 7, 2009)

Does every body have their tin foil hats on?


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 7, 2009)

calm down get a bag of jalapeño cheetos , and chill this will pass


----------



## k-town (Sep 7, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> calm down get a bag of jalapeño cheetos , and chill this will pass


mmmmmmmm......jalapeno cheetos.


----------



## Cali chronic (Sep 9, 2009)

This site is a bit confusing as where is the new thread button? and how do you ask someone in admin the same question as the search bar did not help?? Now don;t forget to reply you friggin stoners LOL


----------



## Red rhino grower (Sep 15, 2009)

Your scared


----------



## duguP (Sep 15, 2009)

clear your cache and history...never log back in or visit the site. BYE


----------

